

Headlines and documents from the FTC vs BFL Bitcoin mining case - scottcanoni
https://www.bcoinnews.com/ftc-vs-bfl-bitcoin-mining/

======
scottcanoni
Why were there so many pitchforks?

> FTC examiner at Butterflylabs:

> During my inspection of the premises located at 10770 El Monte, I observed
> red foam pitchforks, with the words “BFL is late!” and “Y U NO SHIP!”
> imprinted on them, located at various places within the offices and work
> stations. There were many red foam pitchforks being stored in Mr. Zerlan’s
> office at 10770 El Monte, as well as at the storage facility located at
> 17501 West 98th St. True and correct copies of photos and/or image stills
> from Mr. Lex’s video recordings demonstrating the locations of the items are
> attached here as

